# My LFS visit - Ozoneblue Aqua-pet



## AnhBui (29 Nov 2016)

Finally i have successfully made an appointment with Ozoneblue Aqua-pet. So excited and can't wait to hear their stories and see their works. Post will be available very soon


----------



## AnhBui (1 Dec 2016)

Ozoneblue was the name I’d never heard until the day I looked for an additional plant for my first planted tank. The name was given down under several results Google returned for key word “tiger lily”

I created my list of shops around the city and started making calls. The only one had the lily was Ozoneblue. I came to buy what I need, made a short conversation with a 34 years old, a bit shy with low tone voice shop owner. His name is Quan. Came back home with an excitement of having the plant and a thought of writing about this shop one day

Soon after I connected with him and his wife on Facebook. I messaged Quan’s wife and told her I’d  like to write about Ozoneblue. She accepted my offer and agreed to schedule a meeting for me. But there was nothing for sure I might have exact date. It was because of “high season”

We kept silent for a while until the last several days I contacted her again, and successfully scheduled an appointment with Quan. I headed to Ozoneblue after office hours, equipped with my gear. I was ready

Quan’s tanks are so good and they impress me a lot.




























_Tank under restoration_

But what inspires me most is his sharing about his future plan

Let’s meet Quan




*How did you get into the hobby?*

I had a tank when I was at 5th class. It was small but frameless and minimal silicon work. I did not know how to setup a layout properly. Bought wood, gathered plants from nearby area and started my first planted tank

*Like other folks in town you are hobbyist before starting your business. Tell me more about it*

I had a small phone shop before Ozoneblue. In 2009 I visited first ADA shop in Hanoi and bought a 60x30x36cm tank. I remember I set it with all ADA lineup. It was my first success with planted tank

Became acquainted with aquascaping I shutdown phone shop and started Ozoneblue

*What was the inspiration for this tank? I believe it’s full of ferns*
Yes, this two-years-old tank has more than two fern species. My favourite scape is jungle scape. I often setup tank with two large chunks of wood at two corners and develop the scape inward. It might look dark but that’s my intention to create a dark and thick jungle underwater.





































*It is already mature, what is your next plan? A new planted tank?*
Too early to say now. But I am tempted by the idea of creating a new set. It’d be a combination of planted tank, paludarium and vivarium. Perhaps a L2m x D1m x H70cm (front) and H130cm (back) set
(_Quan walks me to his experiment corner)_

This is my experiment for the idea. A much smaller set, in which I might use woody plant, moss, anubias, fern and stem plant

















Also I have two customers having the similar setup but slightly bigger. And they are under very good condition. Another success for my attempts. I hope it might open to another style, a new trend

_Few short videos he recorded_


----------



## alto (1 Dec 2016)

This is a fantastic series


----------



## Greenfinger2 (1 Dec 2016)

Hi AnhBui, Fantastic Love the planting


----------



## AnhBui (1 Dec 2016)

alto said:


> This is a fantastic series





Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi AnhBui, Fantastic Love the planting



Hi Alto, Hi Roy thank you


----------



## AnhBui (4 Dec 2016)

Look at this update, I might want to go back one day to picture it again. It's 50% as per Quan





And here is a picture of one of the hybrid set






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui (6 Dec 2016)

These are his old sets mentioned in my previous post

*First planted tank in 2009 with ADA lineup*



*
Rescaped in 2010*



*
Another rescape in 2011*




*Emersed part*




*Rescape 2012*




*My favourite tank *
_2013_







_Late 2014_




_2015 to now_


----------



## AnhBui (28 Apr 2017)

Come visit Quan and his wife today. Got chance to take few plant pictures


----------



## AnhBui (13 Jul 2019)

Another topic update. Check out my latest visit here


----------



## Ed Wiser (13 Jul 2019)

Thanks to the store tours.


----------

